# Freut Ihr Euch über die Ankündigung von Diablo 3?



## Shadaim (1. Juli 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, welches Musikgenre hört Ihr beim Spielen am liebsten hört. 

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Nerezza (1. Juli 2008)

Shadaim schrieb:


> *Das Thema der Woche:*
> In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, welches Musikgenre hört Ihr beim Spielen am liebsten hört.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
> Euer buffed-Team




hmm fehler??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also zum thema diablo ... ich hab die ersten beiden teile leider nicht gezockt werde mir aber bald mal d2 ansehen weil mich schon interessieren würde ... d3 sieht gut aus und wird bestimmt ein nettes game .. mal abwarten was die zukunft so bringt


----------



## Tiiademia (1. Juli 2008)

Hätte mich 1000mal mehr über World/Universe of Starcraft gefreut. Das wäre der absolute Kracher geworden!!

Aber so, wieder nur eine Fortsetzung. Schön für die Leute unter euch die Fans dieser Reihe sind, für mich ist das leider nix...


----------



## Aliceschwarz (1. Juli 2008)

Freue mich total auf Diablo 3! Ich hoffe auch, dass Blizzard nicht allzu viel verändert. Mir persönlich würde es reichen, wenn sie nur die Grafik aufmöbeln, der Rest war schon bei Diablo 2 perfekt!


----------



## Siu (1. Juli 2008)

Freue mich tierisch über Diablo3. Hoffentlich darf man es dann schon 2009 mit Freude kaufen, kann es kaum erwarten. Erstma nostalgisch Diablo2 und LoD installieren :>


----------



## Sempai02 (1. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mal Punkt 2 gewählt. Diablo 1 und 2 waren schon ganz nett und haben auch Spaß gemacht,nur konnte ich mich nie in den Itemwahn reinsteigern wie manch anderer - kann ich heute bei MMOGs genauso wenig. Ich bin einfach ein Storyspieler,der Spiele ein paar mal durchspielt alle x Jahre. Von daher werde ich auch D 3 kaufen,durchspielen und dann 1-2 Jahre später nochmal auspacken.


----------



## TommyPV (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo,



Shadaim schrieb:


> *Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*


Habe Diablo bis zum abwinken gespielt, mit begeisterung D2 gekauft und anfänglich gespielt,
dann wurde D2 kaputt gepatcht, daher tu ich mir D3 erst gar nicht an !


----------



## TicTic (1. Juli 2008)

Eine schönere Nachricht hätte es gar nich geben können. ENDLICH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (1. Juli 2008)

Verflucht, da ist man schon auf dem Knöpfchen und dann ists wieder ne Umfrage von Bernd ...


----------



## Qonix (1. Juli 2008)

Sieht nich schlecht aus und werde es wohl auch sicher zocken, kenne aber noch nicht mal die Vorgägner.

Also ich hätte mich mehr über einen Betastart oder einen Veröffentlichungstermin von WotLK gefreut.


----------



## AngusD (1. Juli 2008)

Ich habe D1 bis zum Abwinken gespielt, D2 ebenfalls und D3 wird garantiert auch auf meiner Platte landen.

Nachdem Blizzard D3 angekündigt hat, habe ich - der alten Zeiten willen - sogar wieder angefangen D2 zu spielen und dank "No-CD"-Patch von Blizzard macht es noch mehr Spaß, weil ich nicht mehr die CD suchen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morca (1. Juli 2008)

Ich war ein begeisterter Diablo und vor allem Diablo2 Spieler, bis WoW rauskam. Seitdem hat mich nichts mehr begeistern können, außer Herr der Ringe Online. Diablo3 ist mir, zu meiner eigenen Verwunderung gleichgültig geworden. Obwohl ich mir die Berichte und Filmchen darüber gern durchlese und ansehe, werde ich es nicht spielen.


----------



## Darkwalker09 (1. Juli 2008)

Ich warte schon Jahre darauf. Und jetzt endlich gibt es Diablo 3!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab die Vorgänger auch schon bis zum geht nicht mehr gezockt. 
Wenn es ne Altersbeschränkung ab 18 gibt wird mich das auch nicht aufhalten.
Zum Glück ist mein Vater auch so ein begeisterter  Diablo gamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ob Singel- oder Multiplayer, es macht einfach süchtig!!!


----------



## Gotar (1. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe für "Na klar!" gestimmt, allerdings stimmt der rest der antwort, dieses "Darauf habe ich JAHRE gewartet!" nicht unbedingt. Damals zu zeiten von Diablo 2 habe ich eigentlich nur Alarmstufe Rot 2 und Return to Castle Wolfenstein online gespielt, welche auch in dem dreh released wurden. Diablo 2 selbst habe ich erst Jahre später (2005 müsste es gewesen sein) auf einer LAN zu ersten mal selbst gespielt und fand es auch direkt super, nur war die grafik natrlich nichtmehr das was man sehen wollte... und seitdem hoffe ich auf einen Diablo 2 nachfolger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darerus (1. Juli 2008)

Also Diablo 3 schön und gut aber ich interessiere mich mehr für Wow und daher hätte mich der Beta test mehr interessiert und mal ehrlich das ist doch jetzt schon das 3te an dem Blizz arbeitet WotLK, Starcraft und Diablo die machen ja echt mal ne art Multi-Boxing mit Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (1. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie trifft keine der Antwortmöglichkeiten zu. Sicherlich bin ich doch erfreut darüber, dass D3 kommen wird, aber ich habe nicht explizit darauf gewartet bzw. schmachtend vor dem PC gesessen. 

Wenn es veröffentlicht wird, werde ich es mir ganz gewiss kaufen. Sofern meine alte Möhre von PC das Spiel überhaupt verkraftet.

Und wenn ja, dann habe ich endlich wieder ein geniales Spiel, dass ich im Singleplayer-Modus bis zum Ende durchzocken werde. Es muss nicht immer alles online sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (1. Juli 2008)

diablo is mir wayne gibt genug andere games die mittlerweile so aufgebaut sind,besser aussehn (sogar besser als das neuen  diablo 3)
diablo war nur der burner weil es zu dieser zeit keine games gab die so gemacht waren,,,





@über mir ^^Sofern meine alte Möhre von PC das Spiel überhaupt verkraftet

Glaube mir Blizzgames kannste in 1000 jahre noch mit deinem rechner spielen,und so bralle sieht D3 nicht aus..


----------



## Blacklemon (1. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mal Na Klar gewählt, obwohl ich mich nicht seit jahren darauf freue.

Die Grafik und das gameplay sagen mir aber von Diablo 3 zu somit werde ich es mir wenn es rauskommt auf jeden fall holen...eventuell hör ich dann sogar mit WoW auf..aber bis dahin ist ja noch viel Zeit.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Juli 2008)

Ich würde auch nicht sagen das ich mich "seit Jahren" darauf freue, aber die Ankündigung war das beste was sie bei der WWI machen konnten!
Diablo2 LoD war warscheinlich >das< Einsteigerspiel für Onlinespieler in Europa und den USA - des macht sogar heute noch Spaß - trotz der 800x600er Auflösung..


----------



## devil1161 (1. Juli 2008)

drauf gewartet?

drauf gefreut???

aba na kla doch!!!!!!!!!

ich krieg jedesmal ne gänsehaut wenn ich nur dran denke.

ob ich es spielen werden? Aba auf jeden fall, mit kribbelts so in den fingern das ich wohl diablo 2 nochmal bisschen zocken werde. Diablo 3 sieht dermaßen hammergeil aus, das es wie ich finde für jeden diablo 2 spieler eine pflicht is wieterzuspielen[/size]* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Steve Coal (1. Juli 2008)

Sagen wir es mal so, da es keine Antwort gab die direkt auf meine Meinung zutrifft habe ich mal die WotlK Antwort genommen.

Ich habe mich schon gefreut, vor allem als ich dann die ingame Szenen gesehen hab.
Ich habe auch damals Diablo 2 gespielt, aber es ist jetzt nicht so dass ich da dringend drauf gewartet hab.

Letztenendes spiele ich momentan nur noch WOW (zumindest wenn ich am PC sitze) und daher wäre mir eine ankündigung der WotlK Beta, bzw ein Starttermin des endgültigen Addons auch nicht gerade ungelegen gekommen. Wobei ich sagen muss dass die bei so einem Event von der größe NIE die Beta angekündigt hätten. Wenn dann hätten die den Release des fertigen Addons angekündigt!

Aber ich muss zu Diablo 3 schon sagen, was ich bisher gesehen habe hat mir sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## STL (1. Juli 2008)

Na ich sags mal so.. Jetz wird gespart fürn neuen Rechner und dann wars das für WoW! D3.. Ein Traum wird war!


----------



## Kuhmuh (1. Juli 2008)

Naja, vor allem hätte ich mich über was ganz neues gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man kann ja nicht immer die alten Storys nochmal benutzen und irgendwas dazu reimen das der Böse-Dämon durch einen Zufall noch gerettet wird und ein Comeback feiert...


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juli 2008)

ich hab noch nicht mal diablo 2 gespielt. von daher geht dieser hype komplett an mir vorbei


----------



## Rarzzac (1. Juli 2008)

> Ich weiß nicht. Habe Diablo gar nicht gespielt.





> Ich kenne die Vorgänger gar nicht.



Dasselbe?

Naja, wayne:
Ich freue mich über Dia3, habe die Vorgänger nie selbst gezockt und hätte mich allerdings über den Beta-Start von WoW WotLK mehr gefreut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab mal letzteres genommen, da es das ist, was ich am meisten erwarte ^^

Blizzard erhöre uns xD


----------



## airace (1. Juli 2008)

hab die vorgännger nicht gezoggt hab mich aber shcon ein bischen eingelesen und warscheinlich werde ich es mier kaufen


----------



## Frank-414 (1. Juli 2008)

Sag' mal Bernd: Hast Du die letzte mögliche Antwort aufgenommen um in meinen "Wunden" zu stochern...???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Triceratroll (1. Juli 2008)

klar hab ich mich darüber gefreut.. eins draufsetzen könnts nur noch wenn dieses jahr auch noch duke nukem 3d rauskommt^^

und al erlich, hat wirklich wer mit nem beta start von wotl gehofft? so ne riesen aktion für nen betastart?^^ nie im leben^^


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Juli 2008)

für mich gibts da nicht viel zu sagen drum lassen wir die Smilies sprechen:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erebod (2. Juli 2008)

Hab ich riesig gefreut  vorallem das ich jetz dan schon zum 3. ma Diablo töten darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie oft es den gibt... oder es wird so Mama Diablo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kolamar (2. Juli 2008)

Was ist Diablo....Ich spiele WoW


----------



## Gildenmeister_RabenZirkel (2. Juli 2008)

Darerus schrieb:


> Also Diablo 3 schön und gut aber ich interessiere mich mehr für Wow und daher hätte mich der Beta test mehr interessiert und mal ehrlich das ist doch jetzt schon das 3te an dem Blizz arbeitet WotLK, Starcraft und Diablo die machen ja echt mal ne art Multi-Boxing mit Spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hoffentlich geht dieses Multiboxing mit Spielen nicht so weit das alle Titel nicht perfekt werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich denke mal das Bliz genug gute Mitarbeiter hat um das zu meistern. Sie dürfen die Games halt nur nicht wieder kaputt patchen. Mich ärgert jetzt schon das man ohne PreQuests in sämtliche Raids kann.
Ansonsten bleibe ich WoW treu und fiebere WotlK entgegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asenea (2. Juli 2008)

Was lange niemand zu hoffen wagte.......

Ich hab als erstes Diablo 2 ausgepackt und wieder angefangen zu zocken. Auch wenn die Grafik nicht mehr alszuviel hermacht - das Spiel hat mich wieder gepackt!


----------



## Thufir Hawat (2. Juli 2008)

[x] Ich habe zwar Diablo 1 und 2 gespielt. Hätte mich aber über etwas neues gefreut.

Trotzdem werde ich es allein schon wegen des Singleplayermodus spielen. Battlenet wohl eher sporadisch mal einige Wochen 
da mann bei Diablo zwar schnell ins Sammelfieber gerät aber es nach einiger Zeit doch sehr öde wird.

Den Trailer fande ich etwas lau wobei die Hintergrundmusik ziemlich gut war.


----------



## Seek (2. Juli 2008)

Ich würde mich nicht grade als Diablo "Fan" bezeichnen, aber ich habe die beiden Teile gerne und recht lange aktiv gespielt.
Da mir diese ordentlich Spaß gemacht haben, freue ich mich schon sehr auf D3. 
Optisch sieht es sehr nice aus und die Musik wird sicher wieder richtig atmosphärisch.

ich hab zwar schon einige der neuerungen gesehen und darüber gelesen aber ich freue mich schon daraf diese selber in Aktion zu erleben ^^

Zum Thema Musik.
das hängt ganz vom spiel ab.

bei Wow sogar vom Gebiet in dem ich mich Befinde.
also von Metal bis pop ist ausser Hiphop fast alles dabei.


----------



## WoWFreak84 (2. Juli 2008)

I Need This Game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lungentorpedo (2. Juli 2008)

Es fehlt irgendwie eine Antwort.

Es gibt kein genaues:
[X] "Nein ich freu mich nicht, weils mir egal ist"
meine antwort


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Juli 2008)

TommyPV schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Habe Diablo bis zum abwinken gespielt, mit begeisterung D2 gekauft und anfänglich gespielt,
> dann wurde D2 kaputt gepatcht, daher tu ich mir D3 erst gar nicht an !


Das musst du mir mal genauer erklären. In wiefern kaputt gepatcht?

@ Topic

Also auf die Ankündigung von D3 habe ich schon seit Jahren gewartet. Wurde endlich mal Zeit. Auch wenn ich eigentlich auf was ganz anderes warte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (2. Juli 2008)

Hallöle,

habe auch aktiv die ersten beiden Teile gespielt und habe auf eine Fortsetzung gehofft. Was ich nur hoffe ist dass D3 diesmal konsequent Supportet wird und das Oben als auch das Closed BattleNet (wenns ein Closed geben sollte) Nicht so vernachlässigt wird wie in D2 und jeder nach 2 Monaten sich n Char Generator saugen Kann und auf seine Waffe +99999999999999 DMG editieren kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denn das war/ist finde ich der einzige nachteil das dann weil es ja im Prinzip ein Offline Spiel ist und dann wieder die Cheating Welle beginnen wird (cheating in bezug auf Dupes und Rüstungsmanipulation im Open BN).

Aber ich denke mal das wird ein Schönes Spiel wo man sehr lange Spaß drann haben wird und wie wir Blizz kennen wird es (schäze ich mal) auch hierfür irgendwann eine Erweiterung geben.

Mfg

Mani


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Juli 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> habe auch aktiv die ersten beiden Teile gespielt und habe auf eine Fortsetzung gehofft. Was ich nur hoffe ist dass D3 diesmal konsequent Supportet wird und das Oben als auch das Closed BattleNet (wenns ein Closed geben sollte) Nicht so vernachlässigt wird wie in D2 und jeder nach 2 Monaten sich n Char Generator saugen Kann und auf seine Waffe +99999999999999 DMG editieren kann.
> 
> ...


Würdest du denn dafür auch monatliche Gebühren bezahlen? Ich denke mal eher nicht. Support gerade wenn er konsequent und gut sein soll, kostet nun mal. Da das Battle.net bisher kostenlos war und wohl auch bleiben wird, würde ich da an deiner Stelle nicht zu viel erwarten.


----------



## Sharymir (2. Juli 2008)

Shadaim schrieb:


> *Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*
> 
> *Worum geht's überhaupt?*
> In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
> ...




Wo ist die Option NEIN ?


Hand aufs Herz....was immer Blizz bringt oder macht...bei mir fällts in Ungnade.........einst die geilste Firma der Welt....QUALITÄT war dort zu Hause....heute möchte ich mich endlos übergeben wenn die was ankündigen.




Nein,ich freue mich nicht!


Sid Meier's Colonization,das Hdro Addon oder Drakensang ist etwas das ich mit Spannung erwarte!




Mfg


----------



## Zachrid (3. Juli 2008)

*monoton sprechend* _Oh meine Güte, es ist Diablo 3.
Es hat schicke 3D-Grafik und benutzt auch noch die Havoc-Physik-Engine.
Wie absolut unerwartet das doch ist, ich bin erfüllt von unfassbarer nie versiegender Freude..._

...seien wir doch mal ehrlich: Dass es D3 sein würde war für jedermann abzusehen, die Chancen das es nicht dieses Spiel sein würde, waren absolut minimal. 
Für die WotLK-Beta wird man sicher nicht so ein Tamm-Tamm machen, sondern vermutlich nur eine Pressemitteilung absetzen, StarCraft 2 ist bereits angekündigt und WotLK der nächste Titel in der Warcraft-Reihe - blieb also nur noch ein Diablo-Titel. Diese ganze Geheimnistuerei mit dem Spash-Screen fühlte sich für mich so an, als würden die Eltern ihrem Kind am 19ten Dezember sagen: "Kind, in 5 Tagen passiert was *ganz tolles* und du errätst niemals-nicht was es ist."

Es ist nicht so, dass ich im geringsten daran zweifele, dass Diablo 3 ein sehr, sehr, sehr gutes Spiel wird UND ich bin mir auch sicher, dass ich es mir kaufen werde... Doch zweifele ich daran, dass dieses Spiel aus dem Himmel herabsteigen wird und uns eine neue, atemberaubende und nie dagewesene Form des Gamings bringt. ...jedenfalls nicht wenn man betrachtet, dass - laut Pressemitteilung - Diablo 3 möglichst nah an Diablo 2 gehalten werden soll. Es ist natürlich nichts Schlechtes, eine gute Idee aufzupolieren, aber es wäre wirklich schön gewesen, mal etwas Neues von Blizzard zu sehen; Die Ankündigung, dass es da noch ein weiteres Projekt gibt, lässt mich wieder etwas hoffen. 

Jeder (große) Titel den Blizzard bisher abgeliefert hat war immer ein herausragendes Stück Arbeit, trotzdem stößt es mir etwas auf, dass Blizzard in den letzten Jahren kaum etwas anderes gemacht hat, außer ihre bereits etablierten Markennamen wieder und wieder abzumelken. Hoffen wir das der noch geheime Titel nichts mit Diablo, Starcraft oder Warcraft zu tun hat... oder zumindest World of Starcraft ist - mir fehlt ein gutes SciFi-MMORPG.

-Zach


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Juli 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> *monoton sprechend* _Oh meine Güte, es ist Diablo 3.
> Es hat schicke 3D-Grafik und benutzt auch noch die Havoc-Physik-Engine.
> Wie absolut unerwartet das doch ist, ich bin erfüllt von unfassbarer nie versiegender Freude..._
> 
> ...


Vielleicht heisst der neue Titel dann Warcraft 4 oder Warcraft - Revolution^^
Und das hätte auch durchaus schon die jetzige Ankündigung gewesen sein können, anstelle von Diablo 3. Und für ein World of Starcraft, wenn es denn geplant ist, wäre wohl zu verfrüht wenn man sich nicht selber Konkurrenz machen will.


----------



## Zachrid (3. Juli 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Vielleicht heisst der neue Titel dann Warcraft 4 oder Warcraft - Revolution^^
> Und das hätte auch durchaus schon die jetzige Ankündigung gewesen sein können, anstelle von Diablo 3. Und für ein World of Starcraft, wenn es denn geplant ist, wäre wohl zu verfrüht wenn man sich nicht selber Konkurrenz machen will.


Hey, man wird doch wohl noch hoffen dürfen...! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mykarn (4. Juli 2008)

wieso gabs keine antwortmöglichkeit mit "nein"? ...die hätte ich genommen, weilch einfach kein fan des franchises bin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (4. Juli 2008)

Jo ich freu mich auch drauf...hab zwar nur den ersten teil gespielt...

demnächst werd ich den 2ten teil kaufen und spielen...

und kann mir pls wer sagen wo ich mir d1 noch downloaden kann...?


----------



## Wagga (12. Juli 2008)

> Ich kenne die Vorgänger gar nicht.


Werde es mir aber evtl. dann doch kaufen und das Vorwissen mir durch
Websites aneignen wenn es den überhaupt nötg ist.
Gleiche gilt für StarCraft 2


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juli 2008)

Hab zwar nicht den Vorgänger gespielt, aber was ich jetzt gesehen habe... Werde es mir bestimmt holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## iReap (14. Juli 2008)

Ich hab beide Vorgänger gespielt, bzw. spiele gerade wieder Diablo2. Ist natürlich klar, das ich mich gefreut hab. 
Ich spiele zwar auch WoW, aber eine Ankündigung der Beta fände ich seeehr unspektakulär und langweilig für eine WWI. Absolut Klasse fand ich, wie Blizz alle Spieler mit der WoW-Europe-Startseite an der Nase herumgeführt hat mit dem Eis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

